# S-line on 20's - ride quality?



## 25th QV (5 mo ago)

Hi all, new member here.

I have the opportunity to take delivery of a new Black Edition Coupe 40 TFSI which I'm really quite taken with, but concerned about the ride quality with the S Line suspension and 20s combination.

Could someone who has this combo on their daily driver comment on the ride quality?

I know it'll be really firm, but I'm more concerned with it being crashing and harsh, lacking in any refinement.

Appreciate any experiences.

Sadly, due to circumstances, I'm unable to test drive of experience on at the moment so will have to take a punt.


----------



## BarrieB (Aug 24, 2011)

25th QV said:


> Hi all, new member here.
> 
> I have the opportunity to take delivery of a new Black Edition Coupe 40 TFSI which I'm really quite taken with, but concerned about the ride quality with the S Line suspension and 20s combination.
> 
> ...



I have s line suspension and 19 inch wheels. Even with the 19s the ride is harsh on country lanes, particularly with the number of potholes. I would only go for the 20s if I lived in Europe and spent time on autoroutes.

you Must try before you buy


----------



## 25th QV (5 mo ago)

My other option is the Sport Edition with 19's - would that be significantly better?

I do like the S line interior though!


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

In my opinion 19" are no worries at all. I had them on my Mk2 TTS. 

On my Mk3 TTS then RS, I had/have 20" and absolutelty nothing bad to say about them. Just watch out for all the potholes everywhere now.


----------



## 25th QV (5 mo ago)

moro anis said:


> In my opinion 19" are no worries at all. I had them on my Mk2 TTS.
> 
> On my Mk3 TTS then RS, I had/have 20" and absolutelty nothing bad to say about them. Just watch out for all the potholes everywhere now.


Thanks, on the 20s, is that static suspension or the adjustable version?

For context, my current car is a Mk7.5 Golf GTI on 18's which whilst on the firm side, is absolutely fine, beautifully refined and with zero harshness or crashing.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

My TTS had magnetic ride but the RS has sports suspension. No harshness on either in my opinion.


----------



## Daz1968 (Jan 6, 2018)

I find 20s on my tts perfectly fine, just be careful when parking, I specifically looked for a car on 20s as I thought they looked better anyway.


----------



## mtainkat (10 mo ago)

25th QV said:


> My other option is the Sport Edition with 19's - would that be significantly better?
> 
> I do like the S line interior though!


I’ve just got my sport edition on the 19’s and whilst ride quality is firm is decent in most conditions so far. I’ve swapped from a mk7 golf Gtd on 18s which was definitely smoother although not as good handling so the compromise is worth it.

As you say it doesn’t have the seats of the S line though but the seats are comfortable and interior quality excellent. personally I prefer the exterior of the sport edition as I’m not keen on the added plastic bits of the S line. I specced mine up a bit too with the sound/comfort & tech pack.

if you can wait I’d highly recommend Drivethedeal, big savings on dealer


----------



## 25th QV (5 mo ago)

Thanks all, might risk it with the Back Edition on the 20s.....










Or Nevara....


----------



## Daz1968 (Jan 6, 2018)

Black for me, its my favourite colour on a tt, especially with the black badges,


----------



## Plasmadaddy1 (7 mo ago)

I've had my Black Edition for a month now.
I was concerned about the 20" wheels but you get used to the ride pretty quickly and learn to pick the least potholed lines in the road!

I'm being extra careful when parking but use the car as a daily driver - no real issues tbh.


----------



## 25th QV (5 mo ago)

Plasmadaddy1 said:


> I've had my Black Edition for a month now.
> I was concerned about the 20" wheels but you get used to the ride pretty quickly and learn to pick the least potholed lines in the road!
> 
> I'm being extra careful when parking but use the car as a daily driver - no real issues tbh.


Perfect, thanks!


----------



## RichardT (Jul 20, 2019)

Hi buddy, I pretty much agree with Plasmadaddy1’s post above. I bought my 45 Black Edition last October as I specifically wanted the fixed wing and those lovely arch filling multi spoke alloys. I absolutely love it. I drive about 17k miles per year as I’m a mobile Podiatrist so drive round all the little towns and villages around South Yorkshire. Totally agree with others though that it’s a firm ride and that you definitely have to avoid bumps and potholes and there’s plenty to choose from round here…. Anyway, I’d say go for it 👍🏻


----------



## 25th QV (5 mo ago)

Thanks all.

Whilst I've got you all, one thing i'm torn over is the 40 2wd vs 45 quattro debate.

My dilemma is; who wouldn't want 5.1 seconds 0-60, right, and the ability to floor it out of a junction without the wheel spin and inevitable MQB dog-bone judder - I get it and need no convincing.... however.... there's the cost and the 5 mpg difference for the rest of forever to factor, plus the assessment of is it really necessary.

Allow me to explain my thoughts...

My 230 PS Golf GTI was FWD and had a 0-60 of 6.5 secs and felt quick enough to bother with, both in terms of low end pull and top end urgency - more would be great ( the unquenchable thirst) but it was enough to satisfy. The 197 PS TT is lighter and therefore has similar power to weight ratio and hence almost identical 0-60 of 6.6 secs, therefore would it give the same feel of performance? If so, then I'm happy and need not go any further.

At no point in the GTI ownership did I regret not going for the Golf R with 4Motion, GTI performance pack (245PS) or Clubsport with similar performance to the TT 45TFSI. 

Then there's driving style, other than the odd squeezer of the throttle for fun, I drive pretty steadily and certainly don't push it round bends or anything, hence the GTI was all I needed. I probably only ever reved it to the red line a dozen times in my 3 years, preferring to use the torque to make swift progress, which when you compare the 40 vs the 45 TT, the torque is very similar, which in the slightly lighter 2WD 40, would suggest between 1,500 and 3,000 rpm where I drive 95% of the time would feel pretty similar with only 20Nm difference.

I guess I'm asking, for a non performance orientated driver who was happy with a Golf GTI FWD who drives pretty gently most of the time, will the 40 TFSI do the job just nicely like my GTI?


----------



## RichardT (Jul 20, 2019)

Personally, and due to me needing my car everyday for work, I decided on the Quattro. My last 2 cars had it (A3 tdi Quattro and TT diesel Quattro) and the extra grip in all weathers is a huge pull for me. The unquenchable thirst for more power is always there hence I’m saving for a little stage 1 tune for some cheeky back round blasts between customers.


----------



## mtainkat (10 mo ago)

Regarding performance most of us have that urge to want more, we're buying a sports coupe after all. In reality you're rarely using it to it's capabilities, regardless of if you have the 40tfsi fwd or the 4wd RS, so it's a heart Vs head decision really. 

I'm impressed by the 40tfsi fwd after a week of ownership, so taking it reasonably steady. It's more planted and quicker than my previous MK7 golf GTD which was running at 220bhp and I enjoyed that for 6yrs so this is going to be a very enjoyable ownership for years to come.

As I said head Vs heart, you're decision to make, have fun 🙂


----------



## NTT (Sep 10, 2020)

25th QV said:


> Thanks all.
> 
> Whilst I've got you all, one thing i'm torn over is the 40 2wd vs 45 quattro debate.
> 
> ...


Get the 45 Quattro.


----------



## 25th QV (5 mo ago)

NTT said:


> Get the 45 Quattro.


Would you compromise on the Black Edition down to Sport Edition to get the 45 engine if it was an either / or?


----------



## The Rev (8 mo ago)

Mtainkat. Agreed 100%. Wise words.


----------



## NTT (Sep 10, 2020)

25th QV said:


> Would you compromise on the Black Edition down to Sport Edition to get the 45 engine if it was an either / or?


Yes I would. 😊


----------



## 25th QV (5 mo ago)

NTT said:


> Yes I would. 😊


It's such a shame I'm so drawn to the tiny little details of dimpled leather on the steering wheel and that tiny flash of red on the S Line badge - I mean who cares...... well, me it would seem! LOL


----------



## NTT (Sep 10, 2020)

25th QV said:


> It's such a shame I'm so drawn to the tiny little details of dimpled leather on the steering wheel and that tiny flash of red on the S Line badge - I mean who cares...... well, me it would seem! LOL


As it seems your ‘heart’ is set on the finer details of S-Line, which you will see on a daily basis, it might be prudent in this case to go with the 40. 
I think you have managed to solve your dilemma.


----------



## 25th QV (5 mo ago)

NTT said:


> As it seems your ‘heart’ is set on the finer details of S-Line, which you will see on a daily basis, it might be prudent in this case to go with the 40.
> I think you have managed to solve your dilemma.


I'm sitting here now with a spreadsheet trying to justify both! LOL

I'm assuming the 45 feels pretty quick then? I mean, 5.1 to 60, compared to say 4.8 to 60 for a S3..... not much in it?


----------



## NTT (Sep 10, 2020)

25th QV said:


> I'm sitting here now with a spreadsheet trying to justify both! LOL
> 
> I'm assuming the 45 feels pretty quick then? I mean, 5.1 to 60, compared to say 4.8 to 60 for a S3..... not much in it?


I’m not an expert but I think the 0-60 will be negligible.

The Quattro more for better traction in poor weather.
If the sums add up then go for the 45 S-Line. 

I made the mistake once of not buying what I wanted and ended up selling the car within 10 months.


----------



## aeroflott (Feb 18, 2019)

I have a S Line Black Edition with those 20" alloys. I improved the ride massively by replacing the original 255 30 20 tyres with 255 35 20 Pirellis with the acoustic dampening.

The 30s are simply too harsh for British roads IMO and I was forever nicking/denting the alloys on potholes. With the 35s its like night and day - a better ride, much quieter on the motorway and no damage (yet) to the wheels.


----------



## NTT (Sep 10, 2020)

aeroflott said:


> I have a S Line Black Edition with those 20" alloys. I improved the ride massively by replacing the original 255 30 20 tyres with 255 35 20 Pirellis with the acoustic dampening.
> 
> The 30s are simply too harsh for British roads IMO and I was forever nicking/denting the alloys on potholes. With the 35s its like night and day - a better ride, much quieter on the motorway and no damage (yet) to the wheels.


Any noticeable effect on your speedometer?


----------



## 25th QV (5 mo ago)

aeroflott said:


> I have a S Line Black Edition with those 20" alloys. I improved the ride massively by replacing the original 255 30 20 tyres with 255 35 20 Pirellis with the acoustic dampening.
> 
> The 30s are simply too harsh for British roads IMO and I was forever nicking/denting the alloys on potholes. With the 35s its like night and day - a better ride, much quieter on the motorway and no damage (yet) to the wheels.


I guess transferring it to S-Line spec from a ride comfort perspective?


----------



## Molinos (May 19, 2021)

NTT said:


> Any noticeable effect on your speedometer?


I found this website Tiresize.com, cropped a screenshot for the sizes aeroflott stated.


----------



## mtainkat (10 mo ago)

25th QV said:


> Would you compromise on the Black Edition down to Sport Edition to get the 45 engine if it was an either / or?





25th QV said:


> It's such a shame I'm so drawn to the tiny little details of dimpled leather on the steering wheel and that tiny flash of red on the S Line badge - I mean who cares...... well, me it would seem! LOL



another way to look at it is, if you’re working to a budget, or perhaps trying to keep below the 40k threshold for Road tax then the sport or sport edition gives you more options of upping the options… I went with the sound/comfort pack and tech pack which adds some very nice spec, arguably more so than slightly different seats and steering wheel. For me the S line exterior trim spoils things a bit too, too much add on plastic, I’m probably in the minority there though

the 19inch blade alloys look great on the sport edition too


----------



## 25th QV (5 mo ago)

mtainkat said:


> another way to look at it is, if you’re working to a budget, or perhaps trying to keep below the 40k threshold for Road tax then the sport or sport edition gives you more options of upping the options… I went with the sound/comfort pack and tech pack which adds some very nice spec, arguably more so than slightly different seats and steering wheel. For me the S line exterior trim spoils things a bit too, too much add on plastic, I’m probably in the minority there though
> 
> the 19inch blade alloys look great on the sport edition too


Fair points.

I can't get excited about the Technology pack, as this just appears to give you additional nav functions, a pair of SD card slots, and upgraded TMC traffic avoidance? Os is there something I'm missing?


----------



## mtainkat (10 mo ago)

25th QV said:


> Fair points.
> 
> I can't get excited about the Technology pack, as this just appears to give you additional nav functions, a pair of SD card slots, and upgraded TMC traffic avoidance? Os is there something I'm missing?


Again it's a personal thing but without the Tech pack functionality the virtual cockpit doesn't really have the same impact for me, it's part of what makes the TT a bit special. Apparently it's possible to activate later even if not specced officially


----------



## 25th QV (5 mo ago)

mtainkat said:


> Again it's a personal thing but without the Tech pack functionality the virtual cockpit doesn't really have the same impact for me, it's part of what makes the TT a bit special. Apparently it's possible to activate later even if not specced officially


Can you explain the difference the tech pack makes to the virtual cockpit?


----------



## 25th QV (5 mo ago)

Actually, justrealised thy don;t haveNav as standard! That makes theTech pack a must as I hate connecting my phone to the car.


----------



## 25th QV (5 mo ago)

After a visit to my local Audi Centre at the weekend I've made my decision and ordered a 40 TFSI Vorsprung in Navarra. 
Hoping to see it by the end of the year.


----------



## NTT (Sep 10, 2020)

25th QV said:


> After a visit to my local Audi Centre at the weekend I've made my decision and ordered a 40 TFSI Vorsprung in Navarra.
> Hoping to see it by the end of the year.


Good choice of Spec and colour.
Here is my previous TT


----------



## 25th QV (5 mo ago)

TT arrived on Friday and I have to say, the ride is absolutely fine. Yes it's firm, very firm, but still nice and refined and in no way harsh or jarring so more than happy with it and wouldn't change it even if I could.


----------

